# bikes im radon center bonn



## hardihard (5. Juni 2012)

tach, 

ich würde gerne wissen ob man die auf der radon homepage angegeben mtb´s auch im radon center bonn probefahren kann. Bzw ob die modelle alle vor ort sind?

danke im voraus


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. Juni 2012)

Es sind sicher einige vor Ort. Aber ich würde vorher mal anrufen und fragen ob deine.gewünschten bikes dann auch wirklich vor Ort sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostemer (6. Juni 2012)

Probefahren ja wenn im laden verfügbar. Daher vorher anrufen und Fragen.
Und viel Glück am Telefon


----------



## hardihard (6. Juni 2012)

Ja dann versuch ich mal mein Glück. ich würde gerne das stage 6.0
 fahren und das slide am5.0. dauert das denn so lange bis man jemanden erreicht per telefon?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. Juni 2012)

Je nachdem was im laden los ist geht da keiner an Telefon. Und nicht beim Online-Versand anrufen. Die können dir nicht helfen


----------



## hardihard (6. Juni 2012)

ist dauernd besetzt


----------



## hardihard (6. Juni 2012)

da geht bei radon echt niemand dran....


----------



## ms303 (6. Juni 2012)

Kenne ich...

Am bestens morgens früh probieren.

Hat bei mir so geklappt.

Und die Zentrale (also 0 am Ende) anwählen.

Wenn Du durchkommen solltest, dann verbinden die weiter.

Die Bike-Leute bekommst Du sonst nie an den Apparat.


Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Juni 2012)

Hi Hardi,
ich habe eben nachgesehen: das Stage 6.0 haben wir in 18" und 20" in schwarz und in 18" in weiß im Laden. Das Slide AM 5.0 hat mein Kollege bestellt und es soll Mitte/Ende nächster Woche in den Laden kommen. 
Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## hardihard (6. Juni 2012)

dankeschön, also ich hatte doch noch erfolg und wurde sehr gut beraten. Es stimmte etwas mit der telefonleitung dort nicht.


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2012)

Gute Beratung kann ich nur bestätigen. Waren am Freitag dort und wurden sowohl beim Radkauf (Stage Diva) als auch im Zubehör (Helm, Kettenspray) sehr gut beraten. 
Selbst in der Werkstatt (wo es recht stressig zuging) war der Sevice top und wir haben noch den ein oder anderen Tip zum Rad bekommen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardihard (11. Juni 2012)

also wir waren auch am freitag dort und haben meine stage 6.0 abgeholt. waren direkt um zehn drin aber es war sehr schnell voll und es standen auch schon leute dort vor der tür bevor geöffnet wurde. aber dann ging es relativ schnell. in der werkstatt war richtig viel los und ich hätte etwas mehr beratung bzw ein paar tipps erwünscht. bei dem andrang konnte ich es auch verstehen   dafür ist das bike echt top !


----------

